# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi >  Χαμηλή ένταση σε ενισχυτή

## panandreas

Γεια σας.
Έχω ένα στερεοφωνικό ενισχυτή Dynaco SCA-50 του 1977 (δεν είναι με λυχνίες). 
Το πρόβλημα που παρουσιάζει είναι ότι μόλις τον ανοίξω ο ήχος παίζει κανονικά και μετά από 2-3 λεπτά η ένταση του ήχου πέφτει κατακόρυφα σε πολύ χαμηλή στάθμη χωρίς όμως να παραμορφώνει καθόλου (από όσο μπορώ να ακούσω). Αν τον κλείσω και τον ξανανοίξω αμέσως το πρόβλημα παραμένει, ενώ αν τον αφήσω αρκετή ώρα κλειστό και τον ξανανοίξω παίζει κανονικά για άλλα 2-3 λεπτά και μετά πάλι πέφτει η στάθμη.
Κάτι άλλο που έχω παρατηρήσει είναι ότι παρόλο που η ένταση του πέφτει μετά από αυτά τα 2-3 λεπτά, την στιγμή που τον κλείνω η ένταση ξαφνικά εκτοξεύεται στα κανονικά επίπεδα χωρίς παραμόρφωση και πάλι.
Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι μπορεί να φταίει αν και υποψιάζομαι ότι κάτι θερμαίνεται (τι όμως???).

Μήπως έχετε καμιά ιδέα???

Επισυνάπτω και το σχηματικό του διάγραμμα που βρήκα στο παρακάτω Link.

----------


## panandreas

Κάτι ακόμα που παρατήρησα μόλις τώρα. Έχω αφήσει ανοικτό τον ενισχυτή να παίζει εδώ και 2 ώρες. Ξαφνικά η ένταση αυξήθηκε στιγμιαία για 1' και μετά έπεσε πάλι. Μετά από 10'' το ξαναέκανε και πάλι έπεσε. Αυτό επαναλήφθηκε 5-6 φορές και σταμάτησε. Τώρα παίζει πάλι χαμηλά. :Cursing:

----------


## xampos

εγω παντος δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι λογο θερμοκρασιας αλλα και ουτε ψυχρης κολλησης αλλα πιστευω πως ειναι καποιος πυκνωτης

----------


## panandreas

Να υποθέσω οι 2 τεράστιοι ηλεκτρολυτικοί 4700μF 35V, ακριβώς μετά τον μετασχηματιστή?

----------


## xampos

να σου πω μηπως υπςεροδηγεις την εξοδο ποσα ωμ αντεχει και ποσα βαζεισ

----------


## east electronics

ειναι δεδομενο οτι σε ενα τετοιο μηχανημα και μαλιστε σε αυτη την ηλικια ολοι ....ΑΛΛΑ ΟΛΟΙ ~!!!!! οι ηλεκτρολυτικοι μεσα ειναι τζουφιοι ..... θ απρπει αρχικα να τους αλλαξεις ολους και δεδομενης της ευκαιριας μπορεις να βαλεις και κατι καλυτερο η μεγαλυτερο στις ιδιες θεσεις ακομα και να αλλαξεις καποιους ηλεκτρολυτικους α\σε ΜΚΤ ...

μετα ενα καλο καθαρισμα σε ποτενιομετρα και διακοπτες και  αυτο που θα παρεις στα χερια σου ειναι απλα θεαματικο !!!!

ο συγκεκριμενος ενισχυτης υπηρξε σχολειο και πανω σε αυτον εχουν βασιστει παρα πολυ συχρονα κυκλωματα τα οποια λειοτυργουν μεχρι  και σημερα 

αν σε ενδιαφερει μπορω να σου πω τι να αλλαξεις και τι να προσθεσεις 

αυτα ....

----------


## east electronics

ειδα πιο προσεκτικα την τοπολογια ...... δεν εχει σημασια ποσα βαττ θα βγαλει αλλα εκεινο που μπορω να σου πω ειναι οτι αν το φτιαξεις θα παταει οτι μηχανημα θελεις σε ποιοτητα .....κατι εγγλεζικα ....κατι NAD , QUAD ,CAMBRIDGE , ΚΛΠ θα τα εχει για κλασιμο

----------


## panandreas

Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας και συγγνώμη που άργησα να απαντήσω.
Sakis θα με ενδιέφερε πάρα πολύ να μάθω το τι πρέπει να αλλάξω και τι να προσθέσω. Όταν λέμε μεγαλύτερης χωρητικότητας ηλεκτρολυτικοί πυκνωτές πόσο μεγαλύτεροι εννοούμε? 50%, 100% ?

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι

----------


## east electronics

οχι απαραιτητα .....  σε καποια σημεια μπορεις να κανεις τετοια πραγματα αλλα  σε καποια αλλα οχι .....

δλδ
-----πυκνωτες τροφοδοσιας ....ανετα μπορεις να πας στα 2χ10000mfd  τα οποια θα πρεπει να βαλεις παραληλα και δυο 100 nf /63 volt  καλης ποιοτητας 

-----μετα ο C1  αν ειναι ηλεκτρολυτικος πρπει να γινει mkt  στην ιδια  η και αρκετα μεγαλυτερη τιμη  επισης και αυτος μπορει να γινει bypassed με 100 nf mkt /styroflex .

----- ο C3 φροντιζει να ειναι καθαρο το ρευμα στο διαφορικο της εισοδου  ...εκει αν ειναι ας πουμε 47 mfd  μπορει να γινει και 100  και μπορει να παρει και  bypass θα το βοηθησει ακομα πιο πολυ  100nf /63 v

-----C5+C6  ειναι πολυ σημαντικοι εκει νομιζω οτι αυτοι θα ειναι 100 mf  οπου εκει δεν αλλαζεις κατι μπορεις ομως να βαλεις μεγαλυτερης τασης και θερμοκρασιας το οποιο απλα θα βελτιωσει την γραμμικοτητα του ενισχυτη ( by pass  εκει δεν ποσφερει κατι )

----c4 +c2 +c12+c18  θα ειναι μαλλον κεραμικοι ...δεν κανεις κατι εκει αλλα βρισκεις πυκνωτες  silver mika / styroflex /500v και αντικαθιστας ολους οσους ειναι κεραμικοι με κατι τετοιο αναλογης ποιοτητας 

----- το μεγαλο μυστικο ειναι ο C9  ο οποιος πρεπει να αντικατασταθει με στυροφλεξ η σιλβερ μικα  μετα μπορει να αντικατασταθει με μικροτερης χωρητικοτητας  αλλα αυτο για να γινει θελει γεννητρια και παλμογραφο ( αυτος καθοριζει την αποκριση και την σταθεροτητα του ενισχυτη στις υψηλες συχνοτητας  και ειναι πολυ κρισιμος ) 

μια απο τα ιδια ισχυει και για τον προενισχυτη εξω ολοι οι ηλεκτρολυτικοι  και οι κεραμικοι .....

γενικα ολα αυτα που ειπαμε παραπανω δεν κοστιζουν παραπανω απο 15  ευρα αλλα η βελτιωση που θα κανουν ειναι απιστευτη ...

παρολο οτι το κοστος ειναι πολυ μικρο να εισαι σιγουρος οτι ολα αυτο για να γινει εχει αρκετο κοπο 

στη διαθεση σου αν χρειαστεις κατι αλλο  

regards sakis

----------


## panandreas

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!
O C18 που αναφέρεις μάλλον πρέπει να είναι ο C13, για αυτό σου δίνω και το σχηματικό σε κανονικό μέγεθος.
Αν θες και όποτε μπορείς ρίξε μια ματιά στο σχηματικό διάγραμμα σε μεγαλύτερο μέγεθος και στην λίστα των υλικών στα παρακάτω link.
Σχηματικό διάγραμμαΛίστα υλικών

Μήπως ξέρεις που μπορώ να προμηθευτώ πυκνωτές καλής ποιότητας?

----------


## east electronics

ναι θα το δω και θα σου απαντησω πιο αναλυτικα αυριο γιατι σημερα ειμαι καπως πνιγμενος ....ειναι πολυ καλο το μηχανακι ....δεν θα πιστευεις τα αυτια σου οταν τελειωσει ....

τα λεμε

----------


## east electronics

α ναι ξεχασα και κατι αλλο επισης σημαντικο .... τουλαχιστον για τον τελικο ( εγω θα το εκανα και για τον προενισχυτη ) θα ηταν οτι καλυτερο να αλλαξεις τις αντιστασεις ολες με μεταλ φιλμ και τα τριμερακια μουλτιτερν 

ειπαμε ...απο πλευρας κοστους δεν ειναι τιποτα αυτο αλλα να κατσεις να τον ξηλωσεις ολο ειναι μαμιση ,,,,, αλλα αξιζει πραγματικα

----------


## mystaki g

Πρεπει να βρεις που ειναι το προβλημα(στον τελικο (PC-45) ενισχυτη η στον προενισχυτη(IC-2)/τι τασεις εχεις ;

----------


## east electronics

αρχισαμε ....... τι σε πειραζουν ρε γιωργο οι τασεις σε ενα μηχανημα του 1977 ???? υπαρχει καμμια πιθανοτητα να ειναι σωστος κανενας ηλεκτρολυτικος  μετα απο τοσα χρονια ?????

δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ....πραγματικα δεν μπορω

----------


## mystaki g

> αρχισαμε ....... τι σε πειραζουν ρε γιωργο οι τασεις σε ενα μηχανημα του 1977 ???? υπαρχει καμμια πιθανοτητα να ειναι σωστος κανενας ηλεκτρολυτικος μετα απο τοσα χρονια ?????
> 
> δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ....πραγματικα δεν μπορω


μα εγω δεν εχω καμια αντιρρηση απλα στην αρχη βρισκουμε που ειναι το προβλημα και μετα κανουμε αυτα που λες.Που ειδες οτι ειμαι λαθος Σακη

----------


## east electronics

ειναι πολυ απλο ρε γιωργο 

εγω ας πουμε λεω οτι για ολα αυτα φταιει ο χ ηλεκτρολυτικος που ειναι στο δευτερευον του επιμερους τροφοδοτικου 

οκ λοιπον τον αλλαζει ο τυπος και το μηχανημα ερχεται ....τουλαχιστον παιζει κανονικα ....

εσυ τι πιστευεις ???? οτι θα παιζει η απλα θα γρατσουναει 

σε πληροφορω οτι απλα θα γρατσουναει για να παιζει σωστα δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση ....και να υποθεσουμε οτι ψιλοπαιζει ποσο νομιζεις οτι θα κρατησει αν οι ηλεκτρολυτικοι ( ασε τα υπολοιπα ) ειναι μεσα απο το 1977 ????
  δεν θα κρατησει γιωργο ....

και ο λαλακας θα σκεφτεται """""αφου τον αλλαξα τον πυκνωτη που μου ειπε ο γιωργος γιατι ξανασταματησε μετα απο 20 μερες το μαμημενο ????"""""

τιποτα προσωπικο εδω εεεε ο καθε λαλακας 

εδω ομως φιλε γιωργο υπαρχει ενα σχεδιο το οποιο υπηρξε πρωτοπορος στους ενισχυτες  και με λιγη προσπαθεια και 20-30 ευρα ο τυπακος που μια χαρα παιδι τον βρισκω και με προθεση και κατανοηση μπορει και να το ανβαθμισει το μηχανακι  αλλα και να κανει κατι που θα κρατησει 30 χρονια γιωργο οχι τριαντα μερες .....

αυτα ....

----------


## east electronics

α ναι και κατι αλλο εχεις υποψιν σου γιωργο τι ακριβως επιδοσεις εχει το συγκεριμενο σχεδιο ?????προφανως οχι αλλα να σου πω αν θελεις ....

με λιγη προσοχη και λιγη αγαπη ο ενισχυτης αυτος για πλακα θα παει 100 κηζ ημιτονο τουλαχιστον 30κηζ τετραγωνο χωρις να χανει χριστο απο το τετραγωνο και τουλαχιστον 100κηζ τετραγωνο οπου το τετραγωνο θα ειναι ακομα τετραγωνο και οχι τριγωνο ...απλα θα εχει στρογυλεψει λιγακι τις κορυφες του ...

να υποθεσω ομως οτι αυτα ειναι ψιλα γραμματα .....

να τονισω ομως οτι επιδοσεις τετοιου τυπου πιανονται  μονο απ μηχανηματα high end που συνηθως εχουν και high end τιμες ....

αλλα και αυτα μαλλον ψιλα γραμματα τα βρισκω .....

----------


## mystaki g

Σακι δεν με καταλαβαινεις και δεν ξερω γιατι,εαν μας φερνανε συσκευες για επισκευη και ξεκιναγαμε με αλλαγες πυκνωτων ,θελεις να μου πεις οτι ειναι σωστο;Στην αρχη βρισκεις ποιο πρεπει να αλαξεις.αλλα σου λεω και σε αλλα μου απαντας .Στο τελος μπορει να τους αλαξει ολους αυτος αποφασιζει

----------


## east electronics

α ναι ....φυσικα ....ξεχασα να στο πω αυτο .... στο δικο μου μαγαζι αν ερχοταν το μηχανημα θα εξηγουσα στον πελατη ολα αυτα ...και θα τον εκανε αναβαθμιση .... αυτο κανουμε καθε μερα στομαγαζι μου σε δεκαδες μηχανηματα 

αν ο πελατης ηταν απο αυτους που ηθελε να αλλαξει ενα ηλεκτρολυτικο  να πληρωσει 20 ευρω και να φυγει ...απλα δεν θα το εκανε στο δικο μου μαγαζι .... μπορει σε καποιο αλλο 

εγω παντως για αυτη την δουλεια οπως την περιγραφω επανω θα χρεωνα απο 80-120 ευρω αναλογα το μηχανημα και τι αλλες ζημειες εχει

----------


## JIM_6146B

Γειά σας παιδιά σας παραθέτω ενα παλαιό e-mail που έιχα στήλει στον Σάκη . Αφορά εναν ενισχυτή 20 χρονών δικό μου που ήθελα να τον συμαζέψω και είχε διάφορα προβλήματα ( ξαφνικές εντάσεις , βόμβους , διαφορά ήχου στα κανάλια κ.λ.π. )  . 

Διαβάστε τι βρήκα και τι έκανα ίσως βοηθήσει:

Καλημέρα Σάκη .


θα σε ευχαριστήσω για μία ακόμα φόρά για την βοηθεια που μου έχεις προσφέρει και για τον χρόνο που μου έχεις αφιερώσει    :Smile: 


Τι έχω κάνει : 

1)  Αλλαξα όλους του ηλεκτρολυτικούς  στην πλάκέτα του ενισχυτή με ίδιους πυκνωτές με διπλάσιας τάσης που είχε . Δεν άλλαξα  εκτός αυτούς που είχε με χωρις πολικότητα και δεν ήταν σε τάση .

2) άλλαξα τις ζενερ ( ήταν 14volt  )  επίσης άλλαξα και τα τρατζιστορ που ελέγχονται απο τις ζενερ και ζεστένονται αρκετά 

3) αλλάξα όλες τις 1Ν4148 με καινούργιες  

4)  βρε΄θηκε ο βόμβος απο που προέρχεται . Ηταν απο εναν ηλεκτρολυτικό 470mf / 35v  αλλάχθηκε με 1000 mf και όλα καλά . απο εδώ τροφοδοτούνται οι ζενερ και μετά  τα ΝΕ5532Ν

5)  Εβαλλα βάσης και άλλαξα όλα τα NE5532N  με καινούργια .

6) *Κολήθηκε ολη η πλακετα ξανά . Σε δύο κολύσης  η κόλυση κόλυσε στην μύτη του κολυτηριού και οι επαφές που έπρεπε να έχουν την κόλυση έμειναν  χωρίς ούτε ίχνος κόλυσης , ξύθηκαν κ.λ.π !!!*

Το ρεύμα ηρεμίας είναι στο ενα κανάλι 65ma  και στο αλλο 70ma . O ηχος με αυτές τις παρεμβάσεις έγινε πιό δυνατός καθαρός με πιο έντονο μπάσο.

..................................................  ..........................................
 ..................................................  .........................................

Ευχαριστώ   :Smile:

----------


## panandreas

Ξέρω ότι με αυτά που θα διαβάσετε παρακάτω θα με πείτε αρχάριο και θα σκέφτεστε ότι τσάμπα ασχοληθήκατε μαζί μου. Άρχισα να μετράω τάσεις πάνω στο ένα κανάλι του ενισχυτή και ο ακροδέκτης του πολύμετρου μου γλίστρησε και βραχυκύκλωσε στα ποδαράκια του C3. Αποτέλεσμα ήταν να κάψει και τις 2 ασφάλειες στο κανάλι. Έβαλα 2 καινούργιες αλλά καίγονται με το που ανοίγει ο ενισχυτής. :Cursing: 
Επίσης παρατήρησα ότι κάποιοι πυκνωτές είναι διαφορετικής χωρητικότητας πχ ο C3 είναι 220μF αντί για 250μF που λέει στο σχέδιο και ότι το Q3 (SE6020) είναι σωστό στο ένα κανάλι ενω στο άλλο έχει το BC140.

Περαστικά μου και ας πρόσεχα :Sad:

----------


## tomhel

Ανδρεα μην κολλωνεις...
Μαλλον εχεις καψει τα τελικα στο καναλι που εγινε το βραχυκυκλωμα , αλλα απο οτι ειδα ειναι συνηθισμένα τρανζιστορ οποτε μπορεις να τα αλλάξεις...
Βασικα , το προβλημα που αναφερεις στην αρχη ( σκαμπανεβασματα στον ηχο ) εμενα μου φερνει στο μυαλο ελαττωματικο ποντεσιομετρο
Το πρώτο πράγμα που θα κοίταγα πάντως θα ηταν αυτο...
Το master volume σίγουρα....
Βασικα εκει που πλεον σε ενδιαφέρει πλεον ειναι να αποκαταστησεις την ζημια στον τελικο οποτε θα χρειαστει να βγαλεις εξω την πλακετα..
Ενας λογος περισσοτερος να αλλαξεις και ολα τα υπολοιπα υλικα που σου ειπαν τα αλλα παιδια..
Σιγουρα ο ηχος του θα βελτιωθει Παραααα πολυ...

Καλη τυχη...

----------


## east electronics

σωστος ο τομ ...και καλα σου λεει  δεν ειναι δα και το τελος του κοσμου ..... θα το βρεις ....ψαξιμο θελει ...και αμα κολωσεις εμεις εδω ειμαστε....

----------


## panandreas

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ :Thumbup:

----------


## east electronics

ελα ...τωρα πο μπηκες στο τριπακι εχει και αλλα τρελα ..... αρκει να εχεις ορεξη ....

παρε αλλο ενα 
σε αυτο τον ενισχυτη παιζει επισης πολυ μεγαλο ρολο τα τρανσιτορ του διαφορικου να ειναι ματσαριμενα , επισης ακομα καλυτερα αν γινεται στο τυπωμενο ( αν ειναι αρκετα κοντα το ενα με το αλλο ) να ειναι η κολλημενα με λογκο το ενα με το αλλο   ωστε να ζεσταινονται το ιδιο....

αυτη ειναι μια μικρη επεμβαση αλλα πολυ μεγαλη βελτιωση ....

ειναι απιστευτο αν εχεις ενα κουτι με διαφορα bc 546  τι μετραει το ενα και τι μετραει το αλλο .... θα πρεπει να μετρησεις και να δεις ...δεν θα το πιστευεις ....

τελος μην φανταστεις ..... η καθε μια βελτιωση απο απο αυτες προσφερουν το κατιτις ....2% εδω 3% εκει 5% εδω κλπ κλπ αλλα στο συνολο ειναι πολυ μα πολυ μεγαλο !!!!

----------


## panandreas

Έχω κάποια νέα από τον ενισχυτή. Όπως σας είχα πει είχα κάψει το ένα κανάλι. Μετρώντας τα τελικά τρανζίστορ με πολύμετρο είδα σχεδόν μηδενική αντίσταση μεταξύ συλλέκτη και εκπομπού στα Q7 (NPN FT3055) και Q8 (PNP FT2955) οπότε θεώρησα ότι έχουν καεί. Τα αντίστοιχα που μου έδωσαν ήταν τα bd203 και bd204. 

Τα έβαλα πάνω και ανοίγω τον ενισχυτή.... Ακούγεται βόμβος και αρχίζει να βγαίνει καπνός από την R18 (100ohm). Βγάζω τις ασφάλειες από το κανάλι να δω εάν πειράχτηκε και τίποτα άλλο και ο ενισχυτής έπαιξε κανονικά. Μόνο το ένα κανάλι αλλά κανονική ένταση, χωρίς να έχω αλλάξει τίποτα. Τον άφησα κάνα τέταρτο και όλα καλά.

Φυσικά δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να τον αφήσω έτσι. Οι πυκνωτές θα αλλαχθούν όλοι όπως μου προτείνατε. Απλά χάρηκα πολύ που τον άκουσα να παίζει έστω και μονο το ένα κανάλι.

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν έχετε καμιά ιδέα για την υπερθέρμανση της R18. Υποθέτω πως θα έχουν καεί τα Q5 και Q6 αλλά με ωμομέτρηση μου δείχνουν σχεδόν την ίδια τιμή με τα αντίστοιχα τρανζίστορ στο άλλο κανάλι. Τις διόδους πως θα μπορέσω να τις μετρήσω? Καμιά ιδέα γενικά για το τι μπορεί να φταίει?

Σας επισυνάπτω το σχηματικό του ενός καναλίου

----------


## east electronics

κατα αρχην ποιος σου ειπε οτι τα ταρνσιστορ αυτα που εβαλες απανω ειναι αντιστοιχα .....Αμ δεν ειναι !!! η προσεγγιση σου ειναι παντελως λαθος και λυπαμε που το λεω με αυτο τον τροπο .....

ενα ντιστοιχο τρανσιστο δεν σημαινει οτι  εχει τις ιδιες επιδοσεις αλλα και σφως ουτε και τις ιδιες ρυθμισεις ( αν το ρευμα ηρεμιας ειναι πιο πολυ η πιο λιγο απο οτι τα τρανσιστορ αυτα εχουν τοτε ο ενισχυτης δεν θα δουλεψει σωστα )

επισης ενα σετ τρανσιστορ οπως τα 2955-3055 εχει ενα ευρος γυρω στα 3ΜΗζ αν ειναι καλη ποιοτητα  Με τα σημερινα δεδομενα αυτα τα τρανσιτορ θεωρουνται παναργα  αν λαβεις υποψιν σου οτι ενα μηχανημα της ημερας εχει τρανσιστορ 60μηζ .

τελος οταν αλλαζεις δυο καμμενα δεν βαζεις τα οποια αντιστοιχα σου δινει ο οποιος πωλητης αναζητας τα αμμεσως καλυτερα σε καλυτερη μαρκα και καλυτερες πειδοσεις κοιτας να ειναι απο καλο κατασκευαστη κλπ κλπ ....

λυπαμε πολυ αλλα εισαι σε λαθος δρομο .... μπορει το μηχανημα σου τελικα να δουλεψει αλλα μην περιμενεις επιδοσεις ...απλα θα παιζει  

επισης δεν ξερω τι λες εσυ η ο πωλητης που σου πουλησε τα τρανσιστορ αυτα αλλα τα BD 203-4  ειναι ικανα να δουλεψουν ως driver  σε ενα ενισχυτη αλλα δεν ειναι ικανα για τρανσιστορ εξοδου ....εξου και ο καπνος ....

κριμα .....

----------


## east electronics

F3055=TIP 33A= BD245=55V 10A 80W >3MHZ περιβλημα 18$
BD203=BD243=60V 8A 60W >7MHZ περιβλημα 17J

μπορεις να μου εξηγησεις που σκατα την βρηκες την αντιστοιχια ?????

ποιος ειναι ο μαγκας που στα πουλησε ????

----------


## panandreas

Πολύ ωραία....
Ο μάγκας που τα πούλησε είναι το Tecnika στην Ν.Ιωνία. Ξέρω είναι άγνωστο το μαγαζί, απλά με είχε βοηθήσει κάποιες φορές παλιότερα σε διάφορες κατασκευές, όχι όμως hifi. 

Προφανώς έκανα μεγάλη βλακεία αλλά δεν έχω ιδέα από μαγαζιά με ποιοτικά ηλεκτρονικά εξαρτήματα για hifi και google-αρω όλη μέρα την τελευταία εβδομάδα για να βρω κάπου τις αντιστοιχίες στα τρανζίστορ ώστε να κοιτάξω μετά και τα datasheet. Η μεγαλύτερη βλακεία μου είναι ότι δεν κοίταξα τα specs στα τρανζίστορ που μου έδωσε. Όταν μου είπε όμως ότι είναι αντίστοιχα περίμενα τουλάχιστον να είναι αντίστοιχη η τάση και το ρεύμα...

Από πυκνωτές βρήκα κάποιες καλές μάρκες αλλά μόνο από το εξωτερικό.

Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι ακόμα sakis? Τα 55V στο TIP33 είναι η τάση *V*CE0, γιατί παντού το βρίσκω 60V. Εννοείς την *V*CER γιατί η *V*CE0 στο BD245 είναι 45V

----------


## panandreas

Πάω να πάρω το βιβλιαράκι με τα τρανζίστορ και τις αντιστοιχίες και δεν ξαναεμπιστεύομαι τι μπορεί να διάβασε ο άλλος.

----------


## east electronics

μεγαλε .... ο ενισχυτης σου θα δουλεψει πολυ ανετα ακομα και αν του βαλεις ζευγαρια 2SA1943-5200  τα οποια ειναι τρανσιστορ τα οποια ειναι καταληλα για ενισχυτη ακομα και διπλασιας ισχυος ....

Ομως μπαρε κανενα απο τα τρανσιστορ αυτα δεν ειναι αυτο που λεμε  DROP IN REPLACEMENT δλδ δεν τα κολλας και τελειωσαμε  ειναι κατι που πρπει να γινει με προσοχη κλπ κλπ κλπ....

για παραδειγμα το συγκεριμενο τρανσιστορ 2SA1943-5200   ειναι μεν μακραν πιο ισχυρο αλλα ειναι και πιο γρηγορο και σιγουρα θα εχει και αλλο ρευμα ηρεμιας ....το πιο γρηγορο δεν ειναι απαραιτηατ και το πιο καλο.... αν το κυκλωμα εχει σχεδιαστει για αργα τρανσιτορ  τοτε ευκολα μπορει να ταλαντωσει .....

φυσικα μπορεις να ριξεις μεσα τα πανευκολα ΤΙΡ 3055-2955  και καθαρισες ...αλλα και παλι πρεπει να φτιαξεις τα υπολοιπα ....


γενικα ...για να κανεις την αναβαθμιση και την επισκευη πρπει να αρχισεις να λειτουργεις συμφωνα με την ΟΛΗ ΦΙΛΟΣΟΦΙΑ  και οχι με το τμημα που εχει ζημια ....

τελος το οτι αλλαξες τα τρανσιστορ χωρις να εχεις κανει τιποτα αλλο ( πυκνωτες κλπ κλπ ) ειναι επισης τραγικο λαθος .....

αυτα //////

----------


## panandreas

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο και η βιασύνη μου αποδείχτηκε μακακία... Έβγαλα την κεντρική ασφάλεια και θα ξαναμπεί όταν αλλάξουν τα 2 τρανζίστορ και όλοι οι πυκνωτές...

----------


## east electronics

> Πάω να πάρω το βιβλιαράκι με τα τρανζίστορ και τις αντιστοιχίες και δεν ξαναεμπιστεύομαι τι μπορεί να διάβασε ο άλλος.


που θα γινω και παλι κακος αλλα δεν χρειαζεσαι κανενα βιβλιο ..... ολες οι πληροφοριες υπαρχουν διαθεσιμες  στο ιντερνετ ...το προβλημα ειναι οτι τις πληροφοριες αυτες δεν μπορεις ουτε να τις ερμηνευσεις ουτε να τις αξιοποιησεις αναλογα ....

ακομα και αν καταληξεις οτι πρπει να βαλεις ΤΙΡ3055-2955  προφανως δεν εχεις την ικανοτητα να δεις αν το τρανσισοτρ αυτο ειναι καλο η μαιμου .

δυστυχως αυτα τα πραγματα απιτουν εμπειρια χωρις αυτο να σημαινει οτι εμεις που το παιζουμε μαγκες και εμπειροι δεν την παταμε να μη σου πω και αρκετα συχνα

----------


## panandreas

Μην αγχώνεσαι με το πως μου μιλάς. Έχεις καταλάβει πάνω κάτω το επίπεδο μου και χαίρομαι πολύ που με βοηθάς. Ακόμα και το ότι ακόμα απαντάς μετά από όσα έχω κάνει στον καημένο τον ενισχυτή, είναι αρκετό

----------


## east electronics

ok λοιπον ....

εγω θα πηγαινα για τα 1943-5200 αυτα θα πρπει να προσεξεις να ειναι αυθεντικα ...μπορεις να τα αγορασεις απο την onsemi  εδω η εξω ...αναμενεις περιπου στα 5ευρα το κομματι ....φυσικα δεν αρκει να αλλαξεις και καμμενα ...πρπει να αλλαξεις και τα τεσσερα δλδ και του αλλου ενισχυτη που λειτουργει για λογους ομορφιας και συμμετριας στον ηχο ....

αν διαβαζεις αγγλικα υπαρχει ενα ποστ στο φορου το οποιο λεει ολες αυτες τις πληροφοριες που θα χρειαστεις αλλα στα αγγλικα .....ισως τις επομενες μερες να το ανεβασω στα ελληνικα ....

αν ακολουθησεις αυτα που λεει κατα γραμμα αλλα κατα γραμμα δεν θα χρειαστεις να ξαναποσταρεις ποτε για αυτο τον ενισχυτη  ,.... απλα οταν θε τελειωσεις  θα μας ενημερωσεις για τα αποτελεσματα 

το κειμενο ειναι φτιγενο για να ειναι πολυ κατανοητο ακομα και απο εναν ανθρωπο που εχει σχετικα λιγες γνωσεις 

δες εδω  http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...271#post307271

----------


## panandreas

Διαβάζω καλά αγγλικά οπότε αν είναι μόνο για εμένα δεν χρειάζεται να το ανεβάσεις στα Ελληνικά... 

Είδα το datasheet των 1943 κ 5200 και είναι τα πρώτο που βλέπω να γράφει Applications: High-Fidelity Audio Output Amplifier.

----------


## east electronics

ετσι μεγαλε ....προχωραμε

----------


## panandreas

Μια ερώτηση γιατί ακόμα ψάχνομαι για τους πυκνωτές. Οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί τροφοδοσίας είναι 4.700μF, 35V. Εκτός από την χωρητικότητα που μου είπες να γίνει γύρω στα 10.000 μF, αλλάζω και την τάση από τα 35V στα 63V ???

----------


## east electronics

σε αυτες τις εφαρμογες ...το να βαλεις μεγαλυτερη ταση  εχει πιο γραμμικη συμπεριφορα αλλα και με μεγαλυτερο κοστος ....Δες κιολας πια ειναι ηπραγματικη ταση εναλασσομενου που παιρνεις απο τον μετασχηματιστη και ισως αν βρεις στα 50 βολτ να ειναι μια μεση καλη λυση 

( Προσεξε γιατι οταν φτιαχτηκε αυτο το μηχανακι η ταση ηταν 220 ...σημερα ειναι 10-20 βολτ παραπανω ....οποτε αυτο που λεει ο μετασυρματιστης μπορει να ειναι και λιγακι παραπανω τελικα )

sakis

----------


## panandreas

Έχω βρει τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς από το εξωτερικό, αλλά ακόμα ψάχνω για τους πυκνωτές τροφοδοσίας. Μια ερώτηση... από τα 4.700μF 35V στα 15.000μF 63V είναι μεγάλη αλλαγή για τους πυκνωτές τροφοδοσίας?

----------


## east electronics

ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΜΠΕΡΔΕΥΕΙΣ ΤΟΣΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΤΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ  πανε μεχρι το Φανο στη σολωμου στο κεντρο της Αθηνας και θα βρεις 10000/63 NIPPON με 5ευρουλακια το κομματι ....σιγα το δυσκολο πραγμα ...μην τρελαθουμε κιολας

----------


## panandreas

Έψαχνα για Rubycon επειδή αυτούς είχε μέσα ήδη και έχω διαβάσει καλά λόγια γενικά. Πάω για Nippon να ξεμπερδεύω. Σίγουρα είναι πολύ καλοί και δεν ξέρω αν είναι και καλύτεροι. Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## east electronics

φιλε αντρεα .... με οτι εχεις βρει εδω μπορεις να φτιαξεις ενα αξιοπρεπεστατο μηχανημα .... δεν ειναι τα  extreme υλικα που κανουν ενα καλο μηχανημα ....κυριως ειναι η προσοχη στις λεπτομερειες ....

πριν λιγο καιρο εκανα μια ασκηση  κατασκευασα εναν απο τους ενισχυτες μου  εσκεμενα κανοντας ολα τα λαθη ...δλδ ηλεκτρολυτικους παντου  οχι ΜΚΤ κερεμικους και οχι mica η styroflex  φτηνα τρανσιστορ . και αντιστασεις carbon οχι metal film .... σε πληροφορω οτι το μηχανημα επαιξε μια χαρα ...τουλαχιστον ακουγοταν .... αλλα απο επιδοσεις ηταν σκατα .... οποτε λιγο εδω και λιγο εκει ερχεται μια χαρα ...αλλα οχι τρελλες

----------

